# xml2po Error: line 47 VERSION

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich bekomme beim start von xml2po eine Fehlermeldung:

/usb/bin/xml2po Error: line 47

     ^VERSION

Hat jemand eine Idee was da schif läuft?

Ich kann durch diesen Fehler Programm wie gnome docbook nicht

compilieren.

Ich habe die libxml schon mal neu übersetzt und benutze seit dem

letzten Update python3.1

Ich denke mit dem python hat das was zu tun, kann es aber nicht genau sagen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## moben

python-updater durchlaufen lassen?

----------

## JoHo42

python-update und revdep-rebuild habe ich gemacht, leider ohne erfolg.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi leute,

macht es sinn auf python3.1 ein update durchzuführen?

also mit eselect python set ?

Denn in den englischen Threads lese ich, das es keinen Sinn macht.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Max Steel

Es fehlen wohl immernoch einige Festures im Python 3 welche nötig für das korrekte Arbeiten von Portage und anderen sind.

Soviel ich gelesen hab.

Zumindest ist es wohl laut eselect news immernoch empfohlen python 2 als System-Standard gesetzt zu lassen.

----------

## lxg

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> macht es sinn auf python3.1 ein update durchzuführen?
> 
> also mit eselect python set ?
> 
> Denn in den englischen Threads lese ich, das es keinen Sinn macht.

 

Sollte man definitiv nicht machen. Python 3 ist mit 2.x nicht kompatibel.

----------

